# chosen my donor.!..i feel kind of nervous!



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have opted for DE treatment abroad, and our clininc has given us as many choices as we require to choose an egg donor. Their proceedure is to give you the details of one donor at a time, and you either accept of reject the donor and onto the next. Its been really difficult as you dont get lots of information, and naturally you just want to know more......
1st donor was 27, with a 7 yr old child, green eyes, blonde hair, 164cm,50kg, good education
2nd donor was 22, with a 1 yr old child, blue eyes, blone hair, 168cm,60kg, good education

I have decided on the 2nd donor, just because she is younger, and has had a child very recently. So you assume she has good fertility- Its very difficult to choose, as the information doesnt really tell you what you want to know... Im not sure if it would be better not to know anything at all, because now if I get pregnant with her eggs and my husbands sperm...I will be forever thinking how she is, and what she is doing, and how her life is....and I will be thinking about a Russian 22yr old with blue eyes and blonde hair!!-its very intense!

I hope it works!
I am taking the pill as instructed by the clininc until 29th december, tomorrow I have to give myself an injection- which looks a bit of a nightmare...they said to do it into my bottom into the muscle....Im not great at the best of times so Im going to have to be really brave!....I might try to get a nurse friend to stab me!!!
Karen x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Lily

Just read your post and wanted to reply and no one else had!! I can't imagine how hard it would be to choose your donor, hopefully I will get to do it sometime but not for eggs. Sounds like you made a good choice, younger and recent baby do indicate that she should be a good donor.

I really hope that it goes well for you and that you are doing ok with the injections!!!

Bingbong


----------

